# Grätenfrei?



## Ocye (11. Oktober 2005)

Hi,
In letzter Zeit habe ich öfters gastronomische Angebote zu grätenfreien Fischen, z.B. Forelle Müllerin Art, untergekommen. Dabei wird ein ganzer, gebratener Fisch serviert, der keine Gräten mehr hat. Jetzt frage ich mich, wie die Industrie so etwas herstellt. Chemisch, durch Zersetzung knorpeliger Strukturen, physikalisch, durch Neupressung von Fischmehl oder biologisch, durch ethisch bedenkliche Neuzüchtungen. Ich bin ja der Meinung, dass Entgräten zum Fischessen dazu gehört und das korrekte Vorgehen dabei fachliche Kenntnis zeigen. Interessiert wäre ich halt nur an der Verfahrenstechnik.
TIA, Heiko.


----------



## Pannenfischer (11. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Grätenfrei?*

Hallo!
Schau hier mal nach
http://www.graetenschneider.de/geraete.html

Die stellen solche Geräte her.

Gruß
Pannenfischer


----------



## mjan (11. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Grätenfrei?*



			
				Pannenfischer schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo!
> Schau hier mal nach
> http://www.graetenschneider.de/geraete.html


Das scheint nur für Filets zu gehen. Ich denke Ocey meint "vollständige" Forellen ohne Gräten. Die habe ich hier auch schon im Supermarkt gesehen.


----------



## hamburger Jung (11. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Grätenfrei?*

Der Member Totentanz hat dazu mal einen sehr guten Fotobericht veröffentlicht. Nutze dazu mal die Suchfunktion.


----------



## Pilkman (11. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Grätenfrei?*



			
				hamburger Jung schrieb:
			
		

> Der Member Totentanz hat dazu mal einen sehr guten Fotobericht veröffentlicht. Nutze dazu mal die Suchfunktion.



Da mich das Thema auch so interessiert, hab ich mal die Suche bemüht... #h

Also, das ist der entsprechende Thread...

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=31808


----------



## charly151 (11. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Grätenfrei?*

Die Maschinen gibt es, habe neulich so ein Teil in der Fischzucht Rameil
gesehen.
Forelle vorne  einlegen, und hinten gesäubert und ohne Mittelgräte wieder raus. 
Leider kann man den kompletten Ablauf wegen verschiedener Blenden am Gerät nicht erkennen.

Gruß Charly 

gruß Charly


----------



## Ocye (12. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Grätenfrei?*

Hi,
Besten Dank für die Anteilnahme. Ich habe auch noch einen Link zu einem Hersteller dieser Schweinerei: http://www.baader.de.
Gruss, Heiko.


----------

